# Peacetime role of the regiment?



## JoesPizza11B (Jul 15, 2013)

How is the US combat role in Afghanistan ending going to affect the 75th RR? I know we will still have a token presence there after 2014, what can you guys tell me about the role Rangers will play there in the future, if any? (without violating opsec, of course)? In peacetime does the 75th just fall into a modified training cycle and send guys to Ranger School faster? In peacetime Does the US still have DA mission's or does focus in the SOF community shift entirely to FID. I know that ODA's will still deploy all over the world, but seeing as how the 75th RR does not have a hearts and minds mission will they continue to deploy as well? I am asking because I want to serve in the 75th RR but still have 2.5 years on my contract with the National Guard and getting a conditional release is iffy, so I'm wondering what peacetime service is like in the Regiment. If the answers I'm looking for violate opsec then nevermind


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 16, 2013)

They train for war.


----------



## lancero (Jul 16, 2013)

Invent new and exciting ways to kill people in the next war.

I spent five years in Regiment prior to 9/11.  I can tell what we did when there was no war......shoot, shoot, shoot, jump, jump, jump, walk, walk, walk, shoot, shoot, shoot.....so on and so on it went.  So, basically what SOWT said.


----------



## Kheenbish (Jul 16, 2013)

Ha peacetime...good one.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 16, 2013)

SOWT said:


> They train for war.


 
Not just training.  Army Training...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 16, 2013)

The Regiment performed magnificently during the GWOT, doing things that most people thought the Rangers had no business doing prior to 9/11.  My $.02 as a guy who was never a Ranger but worked very closely with them for a number of years is that the Regiment will still be an interesting place to serve even after the drawdown.


----------



## JoesPizza11B (Jul 16, 2013)

thanks for everyone's input sounds like lots of awesome training, and who know what is coming around the corner.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 16, 2013)

0699 said:


> Not just training.  Army Training...


 

We'll have to forgive you as a Marine.  The actual phrase is:  AAAAAAAAAAAr-mmmmmmy!!! Training, Sir!   That's a fact, Jack!

the AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA part sounds like Bruno wanting to get at a squirrel through the sliding glass door.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 18, 2013)

This is actually a great topic and something I have been following closely. I think Regiment will still be "busy" post Afghanistan CF withdrawal, but not "as busy" as they have been for the last 12 years. My money is that they will have a presence in Afghanistan similar to what it was when Iraq was the main effort. I think you will see guys go a few years with out a deployment, but the regiment will more than likely start to brush up on some of the skills they have put on the sideline since 9/11 (jungle training, high altitude, etc).

Some things I don't have an answer to but will be interesting to watch in the coming years:


Retention. Many current Rangers have no interest in serving in a garrison Regiment. I know retention has been down just on the rumor of things getting less busy (along with some disgruntlement with leadership), but once things ACTUALLY slow down, I think we might see some massive hemorrhaging as far as retention goes. ETS of course will be a big draw, but I think you will continue to see more guys going to SMU selections, and going SF may come back into style again as well.
Training. Will they continue on the same track of being one of the most deadly SOF DA units in the military, or will they revert back to the more traditional Infantry tasks that went to the wayside post 9/11.
MTOE. Will they drop the D co they added to each battalion?
Funding. The Regiment enjoyed some VERY generous funding during the GWOT years, even above what some other SOF units were getting. Will we see this go away, stay the same, or even increase?
JSOC. We obviously can't talk about this one too much on here, but I will be curious how the relationship with Regiment and JSOC evolves. I know some things that are allegedly going on behind the scenes, but I kind of have the opinion that I will "believe it when I see it"


----------



## Copenhagen (Jul 18, 2013)

This is an outstanding topic.


----------



## dknob (Jul 19, 2013)

GWOT Rangers will despise garrison life and leave the unit.

If Obama goes through with what he said and pull out ALL troops next year because he is done dealing with Karzai then that's the reality of the Regiment. Unlike SF who will still continue FID and JCETs around the world, and CAG who will always be busy to an extent, the Regiment with everything it's learned and evolved into after 9/11 will have a hard time keeping all of its platoons happy and content to continue serving in the 75th.

Unless the Rangers get more involved in LICs in places like the Horn, North Africa, SE Asia, etc then we need to accept that we are going to lose a lot of talent.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jul 19, 2013)

^LICs?


----------



## AWP (Jul 19, 2013)

Low Intensity Conflict.

As an outsider I find this thread (and the others like it) amusing. What sort of questions would you have asked in 1999?


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 19, 2013)

dknob said:


> GWOT Rangers will despise garrison life and leave the unit.
> 
> If Obama goes through with what he said and pull out ALL troops next year because he is done dealing with Karzai then that's the reality of the Regiment. Unlike SF who will still continue FID and JCETs around the world, and CAG who will always be busy to an extent, the Regiment with everything it's learned and evolved into after 9/11 will have a hard time keeping all of its platoons happy and content to continue serving in the 75th.
> 
> Unless the Rangers get more involved in LICs in places like the Horn, North Africa, SE Asia, etc then we need to accept that we are going to lose a lot of talent.


I am willing to bet training keeps the ops tempo pretty high.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 19, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Low Intensity Conflict.
> 
> As an outsider I find this thread (and the others like it) amusing. What sort of questions would you have asked in 1999?


I've had that same thought many times on SS. I suspect it would be allot of conversation about what a horses ass Clinton is and a snipet here and there about Saddam violating the No Fly Zone for the 3,000th time..


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 20, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Low Intensity Conflict.
> 
> As an outsider I find this thread (and the others like it) amusing. *What sort of questions would you have asked in 1999*?



What kinds of questions would I have asked about the Ranger Regiment back in 1999, not knowing what I know now about them?

"Hm, Ranger Regiment... aren't those the 'elite infantry' guys who are pretty much only good for airfield seizures and outer cordon for Delta missions?"

I know better now.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 20, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Low Intensity Conflict.
> 
> As an outsider I find this thread (and the others like it) amusing. What sort of questions would you have asked in 1999?


I wish I could agree more than once with your comment. 

I have had young guys ask me the same thing- "Well, I mean, I want to stay in- but what happens when we pull out of OEF?"

Oh, I don't know- actually have the time to prepare for the NEXT 10 years worth of conflict we haven't even been able to accurately forecast because we have been engaged in a 3 front, 12 year, all encompassing effort?


----------



## pardus (Jul 20, 2013)

I never wanted to join the Military per se, I just wanted to go to war. Unfortunately I was born a bit too late and missed all the "good wars" and the Mercenary heyday.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll be honest, having Regimental experience from 98-04...  I don't get what the "fuck peacetime army" guys are spooled up about.  At Regiment, We did training iterations that put us in the woods for weeks, deployments to multiple countries for unit specific as well as communal training with local nation "mission parallel" forces.  There's nothing bad about the "peacetime" Regiment.  Especially considering that by and far the largest parts of Regiment that were a pain in the ass are no more (Spits and starches for whatever reasons the COC could think up)

The barracks are better
The equipment will continue to improve
The missions, albeit for training, will have a reduced risk
You'll be home to see the wife, kids, or the bar more often

Honestly, I can't remember a time where we were limited on ordinance or anything else for training unless it was related to blank fire. We ALWAYS had more live rounds, explosives, and other entertaining implements of destruction we designed or otherwise borrowed from other guys.  Were there some D&P operations? Sometimes. Same change of commands and CoC inspections/layouts, and various other herp-derp that still goes on today.


----------



## reed11b (Jul 22, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> There's nothing bad about the "peacetime" Regiment.  Especially considering that by and far the largest parts of Regiment that were a pain in the ass are no more (Spits and starches for whatever reasons the COC could think up)


I have great faith in the Army's ability to bring back spits and starches. Otherwise I agree.
Reed


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 22, 2013)

reed11b said:


> I have great faith in the Army's ability to bring back spits and starches. Otherwise I agree.
> Reed


Not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 22, 2013)

Spits and starches are fucking retarded.

You know what you have? FUCKING CLASS B's. WEAR THEM INSTEAD.  Seriously. Fuck taking a tactical uniform and damaging it permanently as well as taking field gear and never actually being able to use it for the field.... wear the shit you're issued specifically for that purpose.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 22, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Not necessarily a bad thing.


 

While appearance is a part of good order and discipline, too many regular Army career E-6's felt that their ability to soldier hinged solely on freshly starched BDUs and spit-shined jump boots.  Many of these career E-6's would spot Rusty on any given Army post on any given day while wearing a PC (like a baseball cap) rather than a beret and yell: "Yo soulja, fix yo head gear!"


----------



## Muppet (Jul 22, 2013)

I never was a Ranger but life in the 82nd. (mid. 90's) was similar with spits and inspections. Always had to have starched B.D.U.'s and spit shined either jungles or jump boots. Laying the TA-50 on the poncho on your bed was retarded also. You know what else was retarded? Wearing the starched B.D.U.'s to the motor pool for P.M.C.S. of the ambulances. What's the point? Only time we wore P.C.'s were in the field. Always wore the berets. Hell, in Saudi Arabia we had to rake the fucking sand for inspection and that was during a fucking deployment. Dudes were starching the desert B.D.U.'s and boonie caps. W.T.F.

F.M.


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Dudes were starching the desert B.D.U.'s and boonie caps. W.T.F.


 
That craze hit Bagram for about 6-8 months in 2009 or early 2010. Starched ACU's/ ABU's...

The reality is that there's some future CSM or Battalion Commander out there who will bring it back, or at least try.

As to my original post, my thanks to @amlove21 for "getting it." I can't speak to the Regiment's needs, but if the emotional cost of serving in a peacetime military is too much, stay at home. High and tights? Polished boots for the motor pool? Madre de Dios! While I think they are stupid, someone will bring them back. The good units will continue to prepare men (and now women) to earn an arrowhead device on their next campaign ribbon. The bad will think Jessica Lynch can't happen to them.

Personally, I'd take the haircut. YMMV


----------



## goon175 (Jul 22, 2013)

> but if the emotional cost of serving in a peacetime military is too much, *stay at home*.



I think that is precisely what is/may happen.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 17, 2013)

So, @Marauder06  just wrote something over in the NSW forum that I think directly applies to the Regiment. I took his post and changed a few things, mainly replacing "SEAL" with "Ranger", changes are in bold:



> A comparative advantage implies that you produce a marketable product more effectively than your competitors. The "comparative" part of "comparative advantage" means there is something else with which to compare one's own production. The clear implication here is that *Rangers* do DA better than everyone else. I'd be interested to see how the author quantifies the implication that SEALs do DA better and that they produce more effective DA forces comparative to other SOF units.
> 
> The problem with comparative advantage is, of course, that it's possible to over-specialize in one area of trade to the exclusion of other production possibilities. This means when the market in your one particular good is saturated, or if no one is buying, then you have specialized yourself out of the market.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 17, 2013)

The thing is... every single mission the 75th has ever taken on sans historical unit lineage (LRRP as a prime example) has been solely focused on DA missions.

Airfield seizures
High value/importance targets
Raids

It's what we always trained for. Over the course of a decade plus we executed those primary missions of the airfield stuff, then follow on missions were..... Raids, ambushes, more raids, and some face time we had to learn how to do on the fly... and could learn to do primarily due to the higher requirements of the Regiment as far as both individual Rangers as well as within the command structure of the Regiment itself.

Did things get refined to a specific science within the confines of the assets at our disposal, new resources pushed to us, etc? Hell yeah. The thing is, all of the refinement is directly applicable to the big "basic missions" that the Regiment will always be tasked with first, for future battlefields.

This isn't in any way trying to marginalize the additional duties and capabilities within the Regiment for other activities... but both the entry into Afghanistan and Iraq specifically demonstrated the continuing ability of Regiment to "do what we're meant to do"... kick ass, take airfields, then continue to kick ass in every follow-on that higher thinks up. Even if it's shit we have honestly never done before.


----------



## YoSoyMuyImportante (Sep 11, 2013)

goon175 said:


> ...Funding. The Regiment enjoyed some VERY generous funding during the GWOT years, even above what some other SOF units were getting. Will we see this go away, stay the same, or even increase?...


As far as this one goes, being in supply I've witnessed firsthand the effects that the drawback of the GWOT has had on funding. For example, all funding for me to make purchases has been frozen for at least the next three months. Instead, I had to submit a list of essentials that I thought we might consume in that time period and the PBO is making a battalion-wide purchase for all companies. Dividing up the total cost of the purchase, it's severely less than we would normally get on a month to month basis, and we can't even make LPR's. On top that, this last deployment, it was uncharacteristically difficult to get most of our purchases approved. Under normal circumstances, we have no issue whatsoever getting whatever we ask for.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 11, 2013)

YoSoyMuyImportante said:


> As far as this one goes, being in supply I've witnessed firsthand the effects that the drawback of the GWOT has had on funding. For example, all funding for me to make purchases has been frozen for at least the next three months. Instead, I had to submit a list of essentials that I thought we might consume in that time period and the PBO is making a battalion-wide purchase for all companies. Dividing up the total cost of the purchase, it's severely less than we would normally get on a month to month basis, and we can't even make LPR's. On top that, this last deployment, it was uncharacteristically difficult to get most of our purchases approved. Under normal circumstances, we have no issue whatsoever getting whatever we ask for.



Thats not a good sign if things are that tight while were still deploying...


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 11, 2013)

YoSoyMuyImportante said:


> As far as this one goes, being in supply I've witnessed firsthand the effects that the drawback of the GWOT has had on funding. For example, all funding for me to make purchases has been frozen for at least the next three months. Instead, I had to submit a list of essentials that I thought we might consume in that time period and the PBO is making a battalion-wide purchase for all companies. Dividing up the total cost of the purchase, it's severely less than we would normally get on a month to month basis, and we can't even make LPR's. On top that, this last deployment, it was uncharacteristically difficult to get most of our purchases approved. Under normal circumstances, we have no issue whatsoever getting whatever we ask for.





goon175 said:


> Thats not a good sign if things are that tight while were still deploying...



I would bet that part of that is fallout from the Iraq draw down where we ordered stuff without checking to see if it was available.

Budget is going to be tight, guys who have lived wartime funding for a decade will have to make a huge adjustment as funding dries up, even for the high speed units.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 18, 2014)

So, it seems that the long term policy in Afghanistan is to withdraw the majority of troops, only leaving behind small elements for training and counter terror operations:



> the Strategic Partnership Agreement commits Afghanistan to provide U.S. personnel access to and use of Afghan facilities through 2014 and beyond. The Agreement provides for the possibility of U.S. forces in Afghanistan after 2014, for the purposes of training Afghan Forces and targeting the remnants of al-Qaeda, and commits the United States and Afghanistan to initiate negotiations on a Bilateral Security Agreement to supersede our current Status of Forces Agreement.


source: http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/obama-in-afghanistan/

I am predicting that the 75th will be among the units that still deploy in support of CT operations post-2014, although I don't believe they will be deploying as a battalion. I think a company or two per rotation is likely, and missions per deployment will be in the single digits, with much of the trip being devoted to training. Also, I think it will be likely that we either enter another conflict or have short term engagements similar to what we saw in the 80's and 90's that the 75th will be involved in.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 18, 2014)

goon175 said:


> So, it seems that the long term policy in Afghanistan is to withdraw the majority of troops, only leaving behind small elements for training and counter terror operations:
> 
> 
> source: http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/obama-in-afghanistan/
> ...


This isn't meant to sound sarcastic at all but- do you truly believe the US would enter a "major" conflict in the next 5 years, what with the national attitude being what it is after OIF and with the continuation of OEF? Save for a major Pearl Harbor/ 9-11 type attack that rallies people across social, economic and party lines, it seems the chances for the U.S. entering into anything on par with what has been going on in Iraq or Afghanistan seems slim.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 18, 2014)

DasBoot said:


> Save for a major Pearl Harbor/ 9-11 type attack that rallies people across social, economic and party lines, it seems the chances for the U.S. entering into anything on par with what has been going on in Iraq or Afghanistan seems slim.



My personal opinion is that we would have to eat a nuke before we get involved in another conflict that has even a remote chance of a united populace standing behind it within the next five years, maybe even ten. Even with the fallout falling, there will be talking heads on at least one channel asking if we really deserve to strike back, and shouldn't we instead take it because "we had it coming."


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 18, 2014)

DasBoot said:


> This isn't meant to sound sarcastic at all but- do you truly believe the US would enter a "major" conflict in the next 5 years, what with the national attitude being what it is after OIF and with the continuation of OEF? Save for a major Pearl Harbor/ 9-11 type attack that rallies people across social, economic and party lines, it seems the chances for the U.S. entering into anything on par with what has been going on in Iraq or Afghanistan seems slim.


So you forsee peace and tranquility in Korea and Iran over the next four to eight years?


----------



## goon175 (Feb 18, 2014)

DasBoot said:


> This isn't meant to sound sarcastic at all but- do you truly believe the US would enter a "major" conflict in the next 5 years, what with the national attitude being what it is after OIF and with the continuation of OEF? Save for a major Pearl Harbor/ 9-11 type attack that rallies people across social, economic and party lines, it seems the chances for the U.S. entering into anything on par with what has been going on in Iraq or Afghanistan seems slim.



Maybe not five years, but I would say another conflict within 10-15 years. I very well could be wrong, but I guess you could call it a gut feeling. As far as a short term Grenada/Panama-like engagement, I feel comfortable saying something like that will crop up in the next 4-7 years.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 18, 2014)

SOWT said:


> So you forsee peace and tranquility in Korea and Iran over the next four to eight years?



I would be more worried about Iran than I would the Norks. Not that I foresee any member of the Kim line ever exhibiting anything close to a modicum of sanity or decency, mind you. It's just that Baby Kim has more important shit to worry about than whether or not a Taepodong II could ever hope to hit anything besides the Pacific Ocean (god knows what that might be). If anyone in the US, UN, or any other organization were worried about the plight of the North Koreans, we'd have done something long before now.

The Iranians, OTOH, have religious fervor, patience, and fatalism going for them. They have nary a fuck to give, and they will exploit that. Not to mention I'm sure someone somewhere will provide them with whatever technological knowledge they need that they haven't reverse engineered already.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 18, 2014)

SOWT said:


> So you forsee peace and tranquility in Korea and Iran over the next four to eight years?


I don't see us getting involved in Iran, no. Korea- who knows what will happen there. I'm inclined to think it will be the same old saber rattling for years to come.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 18, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Maybe not five years, but I would say another conflict within 10-15 years. I very well could be wrong, but I guess you could call it a gut feeling. As far as a short term Grenada/Panama-like engagement, I feel comfortable saying something like that will crop up in the next 4-7 years.


I agree on the small scale engagements. And you're right- who really knows what could happen? 9/11 was out of the blue. Pearl Harbor certainly had some warning signs (not saying FDR let it happen or anything, just that war was already on the horizon with Japan). I doubt any of the WWII vets thought they would be back in East Asia only 5 years later.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 18, 2014)

I can see China engineered (helping) a Korean conflict to open Taiwon up for them.

Eventually Iran will get it together, and do something stupid requiring a military response.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 18, 2014)

China is doing a good enough job of absorbing Taiwan as it is, they won't go to war over it.


----------



## pardus (Feb 18, 2014)

DasBoot said:


> I don't see us getting involved in Iran, no. Korea- who knows what will happen there. I'm inclined to think it will be the same old saber rattling for years to come.



Have you forgotten already that Obama almost had us actively involved in a conflict in Syria a short time ago? Noble Peace Prize HOOAH!


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2014)

We average a major "contingency operation" every 20 years or so with  smaller "contingency operations" every 3-5 years. Unless another Schwarzkopf comes along I doubt the Regiment will miss out. Of course, if you also look at the last 30-40 years of history, not every unit participated in every operation. Just because...say SF or the 75th or whoever is involved doesn't mean your platoon/ battalion/ ODA/ etc. will.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 18, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Just because...say SF or the 75th or whoever is involved doesn't mean your platoon/ battalion/ ODA/ etc. will.



I absolutely agree with that, unless something major does come along, I think the days of everyone getting a piece of the action regularly are about done.


----------



## Flagg (Feb 20, 2014)

I would hazard a guess that the evolution of the 75th Ranger Regiment's mission set(or at least portions of it climbing the ladder of capability) leaves it well placed to be called upon regularly for operational deployments for the indefinite future.

Looking at where the 75th Ranger Regiment provides likely coverage and solutions on the conflict continuum and comparing it against current and likely low intensity conflicts, I would hazard a guess that the unit will be busy for the indefinite future.

Reading Kilcullen's new book Out of the Mountains leads me to believe that there will not be anywhere near enough scalpels(SMUs, Rangers) or doses of antibiotics(SF) to come close to meeting both operational and short notice on call demand.

And if "peacetime" Rangers Regiment loses a lot of combat experienced personnel, hopefully their next employers can build on their foundation skill sets and experience in a way that helps the US win the future fight in a more grey way.

Prompt Global Strike is something the US is working on to deliver a conventional warhead  anywhere on the planet on very short notice.

I would think it prudent for the US to refine a "Prompt Global Kill/Capture" analog capability as well by leveraging the capabilities it gained in Iraq/Afghanistan/elsewhere in the last 12+ years forward deployed in appropriate places around the world partnered with relevant units and assets.

I would think Ranger Regiment would provide the big numbers to help provide a good chunk of a hybrid mashup prompt global kill/capture capability.

Just my speculation and best guess.


----------



## Brill (Feb 20, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I absolutely agree with that, unless something major does come along, I think the days of everyone getting a piece of the action regularly are about done.



Until budgetary allocations get tied to operational readiness/use then everyone will need to demonstrate their usefulness.  I'm seeing this right now in my non-SOF civilian job.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 20, 2014)

lindy said:


> Until budgetary allocations get tied to operational readiness/use then everyone will need to demonstrate their usefulness.  I'm seeing this right now in my non-SOF civilian job.


That budget drill seems to occur every 24 months.

Proof we promote managers instead of professionals (and we promote too fast).


----------



## reed11b (Feb 20, 2014)

SOWT said:


> That budget drill seems to occur every 24 months.
> 
> Proof we promote managers instead of professionals (and we promote too fast).


 I want to agree with this  about ten times. Too fucking true.
Reed


----------



## Ranger Lee (Mar 9, 2014)

lancero said:


> Invent new and exciting ways to kill people in the next war.
> 
> I spent five years in Regiment prior to 9/11.  I can tell what we did when there was no war......shoot, shoot, shoot, jump, jump, jump, walk, walk, walk, shoot, shoot, shoot.....so on and so on it went.  So, basically what SOWT said.


 

I concur Ranger Lancero... I was there with you behind the brown fence.   RLTW   C.CO / HHC 3/75  97-Jan 01.  shoot, deploy, shoot some more, jump, jump, PT, etc. etc. 
Was in Sniper section for Germany in 1999 w/ then (SFC Bunch; SSG Tally)


----------



## moobob (Mar 16, 2014)

GWOT was one thing, but the Rangers have always had a niche. No other SOF element can do DA on as large of a scale as they can. That's always going to be a needed capability. If anything, I see SF struggling for funding, as other organizations try to get in on their mission, whether they are suited for it or not (typically not). I don't think a lot of leadership actually understands that they are the UW/FID experts, and I don't think they do a good enough job of  selling themselves as such within the Army itself.


----------



## Ranger Lee (Mar 18, 2014)

moobob said:


> GWOT was one thing, but the Rangers have always had a niche. No other SOF element can do DA on as large of a scale as they can. That's always going to be a needed capability. If anything, I see SF struggling for funding, as other organizations try to get in on their mission, whether they are suited for it or not (typically not). I don't think a lot of leadership actually understands that they are the UW/FID experts, and I don't think they do a good enough job of  selling themselves as such within the Army itself.


 
Well played.... Well said.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 18, 2014)

Ranger Lee said:


> I concur Ranger Lancero... I was there with you behind the brown fence.   RLTW   C.CO / HHC 3/75  97-Jan 01.  shoot, deploy, shoot some more, jump, jump, PT, etc. etc.
> Was in Sniper section for Germany in 1999 w/ then (SFC Bunch; SSG Tally)



Yep. Germany was a good time except for one thing...


----------



## Ranger Lee (Mar 18, 2014)

Yep....Ranger that!   :)  

 God Bless and RIP to former 3/75th Sniper RGR Caban.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just found out that they are standing down the D co.'s in each Battalion, and the members are being redistributed through out the other companies. My source tells me "Retention is not a priority right now"


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 27, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Just found out that they are standing down the D co.'s in each Battalion, and the members are being redistributed through out the other companies. My source tells me "Retention is not a priority right now"



"dislike!"


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 27, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Just found out that they are standing down the D co.'s in each Battalion, and the members are being redistributed through out the other companies. My source tells me "Retention is not a priority right now"


Not surprised, the original expansion plan envisioned eliminating all the 4th BDE/BN/Co from the roles when the war slowed down.  That was one of the big (stated) reasons for not reactivating Div Hq's.

I thought it made sense then, and still makes sense.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Apr 29, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Just found out that they are standing down the D co.'s in each Battalion, and the members are being redistributed through out the other companies. My source tells me "Retention is not a priority right now"


I had a feeling this would happen. I wonder what will happen with their COFs. It'll be a good time to implement Ranger School into the pipeline.


----------



## Brill (Apr 29, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Just found out that they are standing down the D co.'s in each Battalion, and the members are being redistributed through out the other companies. My source tells me "Retention is not a priority right now"



But...but...but SOF is expanding!


----------



## Wonderly123 (Jul 27, 2015)

Any recent updates on this subject that can be discussed openly?


----------



## Lefty375 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wonderly123 said:


> Any recent updates on this subject that can be discussed openly?



What kind of update are you looking for?


----------



## Wonderly123 (Jul 28, 2015)

lucky l3fty said:


> What kind of update are you looking for?



Well since the last post was over a year ago, it was mostly speculation on what the regiment was going to be doing based on gwot and pre 9/11. Not that 1 year would necessarily change everything, but I was curious if that speculation held out to be true.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 28, 2015)

Same thing it did before. Prepare for war with a high intensity optempo with some of the best personnel and equipment available.  The whole reason there's so many 4 days is because there's so many other days where your weekends got jacked because X exercise took 2 weeks or Y exercise had to happen on a weekend for Z reason, etc. Nevermind that the state of the world today is prime territory for utilization of the force's raid capabilities in denied terrain.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 29, 2015)

Wonderly123 said:


> Well since the last post was over a year ago, it was mostly speculation on what the regiment was going to be doing based on gwot and pre 9/11. Not that 1 year would necessarily change everything, but I was curious if that speculation held out to be true.



You would do yourself a much bigger favor by not speculating on inanities like this, but by getting your mind and body right for BCT/AIT/BAC/RASP.  You write the check for an amount up to and including your life, you do what is required; peacetime, wartime, or anything in between.


----------



## Wonderly123 (Jul 29, 2015)

x SF med said:


> You would do yourself a much bigger favor by not speculating on inanities like this, but by getting your mind and body right for BCT/AIT/BAC/RASP.  You write the check for an amount up to and including your life, you do what is required; peacetime, wartime, or anything in between.



Roger that, getting back in my lane.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 29, 2015)

Use the 75th to hunt down El Chapo!!


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2015)

Wonderly123 said:


> Well since the last post was over a year ago, it was mostly speculation on what the regiment was going to be doing based on gwot and pre 9/11. Not that 1 year would necessarily change everything, but I was curious if that speculation held out to be true.



I'm a bit surprised that anyone could read the entire thread and still have questions, particularly since guys with pre-9/11 Regiment time answered the OP. Their answers are timeless so how did you read all four pages and still have questions or doubt?


----------



## Wonderly123 (Jul 29, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I'm a bit surprised that anyone could read the entire thread and still have questions, particularly since guys with pre-9/11 Regiment time answered the OP. Their answers are timeless so how did you read all four pages and still have questions or doubt?



I did not mean to sound like I was doubting or questioning what anyone that had spoke on this thread before me was saying. I would have absolutely no place or right for that at all. I was just curious if there was any information on any specifics of how the Regiment is doing right now. Mere curiosity drove me to ask it. Between reading books such as The Reaper, and Violence of Action, as well as threads on here and articles on Sofrep, hearing about the evolution of the Regiment is extremely fascinating to me. I was out of my lane commenting on this thread in the first place. But I thoroughly enjoyed reading it before and thought a question may spark it back up again if anyone had anything new on the subject. My apologies.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2015)

Wonderly123 said:


> I did not mean to sound like I was doubting or questioning what anyone that had spoke on this thread before me was saying. I would have absolutely no place or right for that at all. I was just curious if there was any information on any specifics of how the Regiment is doing right now. Mere curiosity drove me to ask it. Between reading books such as The Reaper, and Violence of Action, as well as threads on here and articles on Sofrep, hearing about the evolution of the Regiment is extremely fascinating to me. I was out of my lane commenting on this thread in the first place. But I thoroughly enjoyed reading it before and thought a question may spark it back up again if anyone had anything new on the subject. My apologies.



"Out of your lane?" Not to me at least, but that's one man's opinion. I think, and this is a learning point for you, that you lacked some situational awareness and allowed your eagerness to get the best of you. Temper your enthusiasm and learn to pick your battles. You have an "80% solution" in front of you and often that 80% is all you'll have in life. 80% now is usually better than 100% later.

Think of it like this: if the Regiment's current usage is a problem then how will you react when it changes...and it will change if you're in long enough. When your attitude changes then your performance will change because your concern is the day-to-day. Every day is a selection and every task is a test. The guys around you and the scroll will always matter whether you're deployed or not. The rest will fall into place because those events are out of your control. 

If those things bother you then you need a new job. There's no shame in life without that scroll, but there are mountains of shame for not giving it your all whether you're kicking in doors or inspecting a DFAC. Every job is important and deserves your utmost.


----------



## Wonderly123 (Jul 29, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> "Out of your lane?" Not to me at least, but that's one man's opinion. I think, and this is a learning point for you, that you lacked some situational awareness and allowed your eagerness to get the best of you. Temper your enthusiasm and learn to pick your battles. You have an "80% solution" in front of you and often that 80% is all you'll have in life. 80% now is usually better than 100% later.
> 
> Think of it like this: if the Regiment's current usage is a problem then how will you react when it changes...and it will change if you're in long enough. When your attitude changes then your performance will change because your concern is the day-to-day. Every day is a selection and every task is a test. The guys around you and the scroll will always matter whether you're deployed or not. The rest will fall into place because those events are out of your control.
> 
> If those things bother you then you need a new job. There's no shame in life without that scroll, but there are mountains of shame for not giving it your all whether you're kicking in doors or inspecting a DFAC. Every job is important and deserves your utmost.



Thank you very much, those words are gold and you are 100% correct. My apologies on the post and I will take this and learn from it. I was too eager and jumped to something I shouldn't have.


----------

